# Merging text in PE Design?



## InfaRedd (Aug 17, 2011)

I want to merge some letters for embroidery, I am using PE Design next I beleive.

I have some flowing text I want to embroider but do not know how to put them together so they emboider all in one go.

Does anyone know how?

Thanks

Dan


----------



## Riph (Jan 11, 2011)

(First caveat - this only works for the pre-digitized fonts that are part of PE Design. If you are using a TrueType font, it doesn't work.)

If the connection points between letters are not close enough together, they will not interconnect. Here's how you alter that:

1) Go to the View tab and make sure Sewing attributes is pressed.

2) Select the Text, then go to the Sewing attributes window. Set the "connection points" to closest.

-At this point check to see if the letters automatically interconnected. If they are not spaced too far apart, they might have. You can alter the Character spacing for the entire text block, or set individual kerning to get them to interconnect. If that doesn't solve it, continue on...

3) Go to the Home tab and click on "Design Settings". In the window that pops up, select the Output tab. Adjust the Minimum Jump Stitch trimming to a larger value. Basically what this does is tells the machine if the jump from a trim to the next starting point is smaller than this value, then it skips the trim altogether. (Be careful with this because they may be other non-text trims in your design.)

To check whether you are getting the trim or not getting the trim, make sure you are looking at the "stitches" view and not the "Realistic" view.The realistic view does not reliably show whether the trim was eliminated or not, but in the Stitch view you can see the trims very explicitly as long as you have turned on "View thread trimming".

If you are using a TrueType font, post another reply and I will tell you the workaround for that, but I'm not going to type it out here if it isn't the core of your problem. 

Good Luck!


----------

